
Read Roald Dahl's plea to parents: Make sure this tragedy does not happen to you - edward
http://www.today.com/parents/roald-dahls-plea-parents-make-sure-tragedy-does-not-happen-2D80469411
======
simula67
What tragedy ?

Measles

How can we do that ?

Vaccination.

------
circlefavshape
That's very sad

